# Can I use pack goats in PA or applachian trail?



## cjf12 (Dec 7, 2012)

We have 10 goats that are mostly Boer (some cross) but was interested in packing. Some seem to have good structure for it. After looking up some state guidelines for trail use it seems the east coast does not support pack animals of any sort. Is it worth training one I could only use on some local private mountain ground. Seems most use is done out west. Are your states not prohibiting the use or it it done anyway? Anyone in the east have any thoughts?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Can always find locale non state ran areas to hike. I live in a fairly flat desert type area and I have been able to located maybe half a dozen good places to spend a few hours hiking. If the state doesnt want you in, try the city / county instead


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

You can't take the goats on the AT itself, but most of the State Parks along the trail do not "prohibit" pack animals. If they are not prohibited, then pack em up! Be sure to act responsibly, practice "Leave No Trace" and keep your goat s under control while on the trail. You don't want to be "that guy" who screwed it up for other goat packers. i

I pack all over the East Coast and have been openly received by most locations that I hike. 

Happy Packing!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

One other thing: I have hiked a few times in PA with my boys. There are a LOT of horse trails in the state parks (and not state-owned lands). If you note that horses are allowed, so are your goats. They even have camp sites, and hitching posts ready for pack animals! Check out Michaux State Forest. I loved packing there.<3


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

cjf12 said:


> After looking up some state guidelines for trail use it seems the east coast does not support pack animals of any sort.


As has already been answered, pack animals are not permitted on any portion of the A.T., except the short three mile section where the A.T. corresponds to the C&O canal (Maryland, just before Harper's Ferry).

However, as an east coast hiker, I have found very little resistance ... and I generally don't fly under the radar. I have worked pro-actively with parks in my area, including most of the state parks, and three national parks. In all cases I have been able to negotiate permission to use the trails with our goats, and in the case of two of the national parks (Catoctin Mountain, and Shenandoah), I have been successful in having them update their annual compendium (official park rules) to include packgoats as designated stock animals.

So, while our numbers are quite a bit smaller than in the west, goat packing is alive and well on the East Coast!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

> So, while our numbers are quite a bit smaller than in the west, goat packing is alive and well on the East Coast!


WHOOT! 

Brian, you should bring the herd North and try out some of the New England packing.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

That would be great, Jessica ... I may just take you up on that!

I'm just at the initial phases of planning the eastern rendezvous for 2013, which will be in Maryland this time ... you should definitely make a trip down for that! Would be nice to spread our reach! I'm always encouraged when I see how far folks travel for the western rendy!

Brian


----------



## neoaflander (Jul 24, 2010)

We found that evenw where horses were allowed, goats were not. I don't know why.
We li e in NM.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Brian, 
I look forward to the details of Eastern Rendy. I can travel to MD easily, its getting the time off from work and school that is the challenge. 
Jess


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Jessica,

The details on the eastern rendy have been long in developing. I had a really great spot settled on and the park changed some rules and have turned the site into a strictly hike-in only site. Not too bad but the nearest water is well over a mile away and so not quite we we typically look for. We all enjoy the remote/wilderness camping, but the rendy's we usually try to setup so folks can do full base-camping and concentrate on relaxing with all of the comforts of car-camping. 

A new spot is being worked out and I've just put some details on the Facebook group (Ohio Regional Packgoat Group). The dates will be June 20-23 and the spot is in the heart of Virginia (James River State Park).

I'm hoping we'll have the full complement of our local 4-h packgoat club and as many regional folks as can make it. Hopefully you can work it out as well!!

Brian


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Brian, 
I just joined the Facebook group. My goats and I are booked out to do a packgoat demonstration on the 22nd in Bow, NH :-( That royally SUCKS! Excuse my vulgar language but I really want to meet other "local" packers. 
DAMNIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

I know your frustration Jessica. My friends asked me to go to a concert and I said yes and bought expensive tickets. The west rendy is that exact weekend. I'd sell the tickets in a minute to go to the rendy but it would hurt my friends feelings. Being an 11 hour drive I can't just drop by for a day. I really wanted to meet Cuzo, Nanno and Bob. Last year I had a plane ticket to visit New England when the rendy was only a 3 hour drive. I swear next year I will make no plans until I know when and where the rendy is. It sure would be nice if the date was set as early as possible. I know it is all volunteer and people do what they can making plans.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Bummer, Jessica!! I think next year perhaps we'll need to come up closer your way to make up for it!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

EXCELLENT! Post a date as soon as possible (if not before) so I can plan for it. 

I look forward to seeing MANY pics from this year's event. Have fun and be safe everyone.


----------

